# Satellite broadband



## craftfairy

I think that the issue of satellite broadband may well have been raised before but I can't find it, so.

Can anyone tell me what they have in the way of satellite broadband? We do not have high speed phone lines and we can't even pick up a mobile phone signal in our remote, village. 

I have looked at NoiSat and they seem to offer the best option, but I can't for the life of me work out exactly what to get.

Can anyone who has a satellite broadband system tell me what they ordered?

Help.


----------



## craftfairy

Thanks, CPA21

Which provider do you use? Do you have a link?


----------



## cpa21

craftfairy said:


> Thanks, CPA21
> 
> Which provider do you use? Do you have a link?


It is against the rules to provide a link. That is why I added the e-mail from the provider micso. A google search for that provider in Italy will get you started. I do not know what areas of Italy they cover but they do a good job where I am.


----------



## accbgb

The provider being Micro WADSL...


----------



## craftfairy

Thanks to you both. I eventully worked it out and I'm investigating them now. I have a house in the Appenines in the province of Parme.


----------



## craftfairy

I had a look at that provider, but it isn't for me as I need a satellite signal. There is no phone coverage in the village where I live and the only hope is satellite.

Help


----------



## _shel

cpa21 said:


> It is against the rules to provide a link. That is why I added the e-mail from the provider micso. A google search for that provider in Italy will get you started. I do not know what areas of Italy they cover but they do a good job where I am.


 Its not against forum rules to provide a link if you are responding to a question and its relevant to the tread. So long as it doesnt appear that its your business or you are pushing it for someone ie posting it on lots of threads = Advertising.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Before giving up on terrestrial, do you have a home phone line? If so, even if traditional (actually modern/standard) ADSL isn't available, have you inquired about ISDN (and ADSL over ISDN)?

Also, have you looked into WiMax via companies such as Aria (and others)? They tend to fill in the rural gaps.


----------



## craftfairy

BBCWatcher said:


> Before giving up on terrestrial, do you have a home phone line? If so, even if traditional (actually modern/standard) ADSL isn't available, have you inquired about ISDN (and ADSL over ISDN)?
> 
> Also, have you looked into WiMax via companies such as Aria (and others)? They tend to fill in the rural gaps.


I do have a phone line. I currently use plain dial up with Alice. So slow that I can make a cuppa between page loads. We are the last village on the line so the connection is abysmal.

I'll investigate WiMax, etc today.


----------



## craftfairy

Had a look at WiMax. From what I can see you have to be in sight of a transmitter. No chance for me.We cannot even get a phone signal.


----------



## craftfairy

Aria don't cover the Parma region.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Where are you located (a little more precisely but still approximately)? WiMORE, Comunica, Rete-Tel, and ParmaEst look like possibilities.

I understand you're using dial-up Internet, but I'm wondering if you've specifically inquired about ISDN services. ISDN should go out as far as the copper wires do, so you've got that option. It's not blazing fast but it should be at least approximately 4 times better than analog dial-up.

Do you get any outdoor mobile (cellular) telephone coverage from any of the carriers?

Tooway offers satellite Internet service in Italy.


----------



## BBCWatcher

EOLO is another possibility. They've got towers deep into the rural/mountaneous areas from the looks of it. I see that at least one of EOLO's service resellers will fully refund the site survey cost if they cannot get service to your home.


----------



## craftfairy

Thanks, BBC watcher. The house is located in the Lecca vally area of val Ceno (PR). The commune is Bardi and Wifi is available there. There are too few houses and even fewer inhabitants to make it worth Telecom's time to put in wifi for us.


----------



## craftfairy

I should also say that we are at approx 1000 SLM and surrounded by deep vallys and trees.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I'm not exactly sure where that is, but I know where Bardi is. At least some of the providers I mentioned offer service in that general area. Comunica has some coverage in that general area though not to the west of Bardi. Progetto8 (one I didn't mention) claims they've recently expanded their coverage in and around Bardi.

Anyway, you've got a half dozen leads now, and at least a couple of them will have service for you (between ISDN and satellite at a minimum, and maybe one or more of the wireless Internet companies). Good luck.


----------



## craftfairy

Well, I'm back in the Uk. No joy with getting wifi set up. I did pay a company for the kit, but they didn't deliver it. I was told that they had to receive all sorts of signed papers, copies of passports etc. I couldn't download the attachments as we are on dial up and they never, ever sent them despite repeated requests. After two months I demanded my money back. It took a the intervention of Paypal to get it though. 

Next year I think that I will get a mobile phone booster and get the internet through a sim card.


----------



## Jessiemay

We have just had Connetti installed (dish on the side of the house)... but we are on a small hill so don't think that would be any use somewhere without mobile phone reception. Sorry! 

For anyone else's info we felt that it was well worth the extra expense because the internet is then fast and unlimited (rather than on a key that you top up). We had got too used to unlimited internet in the UK to make the transition to a limited system!

We got another Italian speaking expat to make the phonecall to arrange it for us and then two guys turned up with all the equipment and fitted the dish etc. within an hour or so. Very efficient.


----------



## craftfairy

Hi Jessiemay,
How much did you pay?


----------



## Jessiemay

About 500 euros all in I think. 

We bought the dish and router etc. up front from Connetti and got a years access included. We could have rented the equipment from them instead, but after 2 years it would add up to the same and we decided that we'll be staying for at least 2 years!

After the first year you pay monthly, so from next year it will be 23 euros a month.


----------

